# Any interesting MES-30 mods (besides AMNS) to get good smoke at low heat and not make charcoal?



## gellfex (May 15, 2017)

I've read a lot of the threads about the MES-30 not burning wood to ash but creating charcoal. This is my problem, especially at low heat like 180 for fish (got a batch of bluefish in right now). My unit is only 2 years old, and does not have the plate between the element and tray. I was wondering what mods, besides an AMNS, might have been done with success? I was thinking of a bigger tray that sits right on the heat element, so there's only 1 layer of wood all in contact with the heat.

I have peach trees, and like to use my own wood rather than chips, I make sticks roughly 1/4" to 3/8" diameter and the right length for the feeder. If I had a bigger tray I could use bigger chunks and save some labor too.


----------



## avfordguy (May 16, 2017)

The master built cold smoker attachment would work great for you as the dize you indic as ted would burn good in the cold smoker, i have one and love it.


----------



## gellfex (May 17, 2017)

avfordguy said:


> The master built cold smoker attachment would work great for you as the dize you indic as ted would burn good in the cold smoker, i have one and love it.


Thanks. After reading a ridiculously long thread about the MES smoke issues I ordered it from Walmart at midnight Monday and it just arrived! Fingers crossed, I hope it's all it's said to be. There were a few naysayers. Probably going to do some chicken parts Friday.


----------



## hank2000 (May 17, 2017)

I have a mes cold smoker   I do like it and still use it from time to time  they work great. But I also have a pellit try it's better. But I think you will be happy with the new cold smoker


----------

